# HD channels on the 101 satellite?



## aces99 (Feb 15, 2011)

I have a friend that acquired a HR24 HD DVR but he only has a regular round 18 inch dish that he is getting the 101 satellite on. Will he be able to get any HD channel with it and if he can, how many HD channels will he be missing?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

No, you won't be able to get any HD channels with that dish. you would need to upgrade tot eh Slimline HD dish


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

He will also have to add HD service to his existing directv acct to be able to tune into any HD channels and I believe that all HD is on sats other than 101. So as the other replay stated, he will need a different dish as well.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

He will also have to add HD service to his existing directv acct to be able to tune into any HD channels and I believe that all HD is on sats other than 101. So as the other replay stated, he will need a different dish as well.


Right, HD channels are on the 99 and 103, which the 18 round dish can't "see"


----------



## aces99 (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I will give him the bad news and tell him to needs to upgrade to a new dish. I thought so but thought he might be able to get some. Thanks again.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

No problem. hopefully that acquired HR24 is owned and it good status, otherwise he wont be able to activate. Is always a good idea to call DirecTV access card Dept to inquire about the status of a receiver BEFORE buying it


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

He might as well also "acquire" a slimline dish because DirecTV is going to charge him $10 a month for HD service whether he gets it or not because he has an HD DVR. DirecTV does not allow HD receivers on accounts that don't pay for HD service.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

He might as well also "acquire" a slimline dish because DirecTV is going to charge him $10 a month for HD service whether he gets it or not because he has an HD DVR. DirecTV does not allow HD receivers on accounts that don't pay for HD service.


DirecTV will install the dish. there might be a fee. YMMV


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

peds48 said:


> Right, HD channels are on the 99 and 103, which the 18 round dish can't "see"


And two Spanish HD channels on 119 ...


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

ThomasM said:


> He might as well also "acquire" a slimline dish because DirecTV is going to charge him $10 a month for HD service whether he gets it or not because he has an HD DVR. *DirecTV does not allow HD receivers on accounts that don't pay for HD service.*


Unless you are in an MPEG-4 only locals market, but don't want HD service.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> He might as well also "acquire" a slimline dish because DirecTV is going to charge him $10 a month for HD service whether he gets it or not because he has an HD DVR. DirecTV does not allow HD receivers on accounts that don't pay for HD service.


If you live in a MPEG4 market you need HD equipment but will not be charged for HD service unless you want HD service, despite having the HD equipment.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Satelliteracer said:


> If you live in a MPEG4 market you need HD equipment but will not be charged for HD service unless you want HD service, despite having the HD equipment.


Though I think DIRECTV will allow MPEG-4 only market subs. to receive their locals in HD without HD access.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

And two Spanish HD channels on 119 ... 


Which two?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

peds48 said:


> Which two?


MEGA HD on ch. 405, and UniMas West on ch. 408.

Both are MPEG-4 HD on tp. 24, Sat. D7S at 119w.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

MEGA HD on ch. 405, and UniMas West on ch. 408.

Both are MPEG-4 HD on tp. 24, Sat. D7S at 119w.


Thanks. I guess I could have looked at the file, but takes too much time. :rolling:


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

peds48 said:


> Thanks. I guess I could have looked at the file, but takes too much time. :rolling:


Yeah ...

Its a minor technical point of course, I just enjoy teasing posters sometimes when they make the frequent claim that "all" HD is on 99 and 103, which for all practical purposes it is of course, but OTOH, technically speaking ... :biggrin: 

BTW, next time you get a chance you'll notice this is why on an MPEG-2 SD only receiver which can see 119, transponder 24 is now "N/A" on the S.S. screen, since its carrying an MPEG-4 data stream which the SD receiver can't read.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah ...

Its a minor technical point of course, I just enjoy teasing posters sometimes when they make the frequent claim that "all" HD is on 99 and 103, which for all practical purposes it is of course, but OTOH, technically speaking ... :biggrin:

BTW, next time you get a chance you'll notice this is why on an MPEG-2 SD only receiver which can see 119, transponder 24 is now "N/A" on the S.S. screen, since its carrying an MPEG-4 data stream which the SD receiver can't read. 


wondered what that was about, now I know. Thanks


----------

